
Heartbeat Could Be Used as Password to Access Electronic Health Records - woliveirajr
https://www.ecnmag.com/news/2017/01/heartbeat-could-be-used-password-access-electronic-health-records
======
woliveirajr
And here we go again with the eternal discussion on what should constitute
your password and what should be your identification.

